# My personal CF story, over 3 years of applications



## generalmeng (12 Nov 2013)

There will be grammer and spelling mistakes in here, I made the first intentionally. I wil fix them gradually, and if you find any, please kindly pm me and I will fix it.

My application to the CF started in April of 2010. Initially I applied for AEC, up on my friend's recommendation. He said I have the talent for that trade. My friend is a military pharmacist, and as we all know, listen to your pharmacist. At the time AEC was in demand, and it was a very challenging trade. I looked it up, and found it challenging enough for me. I am fluent with computers and I been playing games since a child, so having a 3D picture in my head constantly is not that challenging. I am very good in math and physics, and of course I studied biology science so I have a good photographic memory as well. I applied, and funny enough, as soon as my interview was done, AEC became full and back logged. Well now what do I do? Wait for AEC? I talked to the file manager, and he was a MARS officer. He told me, after our interview, he think I have the aptitude for MARS. He suggested me to look up MARS and think it over. I thought it over and decided to change my application to MARS. I went for an updated interview, with a different person, this time with an Air force Captain (he is new and the LtN MARS was on the side supervising him). Interview went great, but I was short of the July NOAB. They said I have potential, and I should get into the next NOAB. Well, I waited, and nothing happened. As my luck would have it, MARS became back logged. How lucky I am, applied for two trades, and both were back logged. This all happened in 2010. 

In 2010, when I first hand in my application, I just recently graduated form UofT, I was unemploy at the time. Shortly after I hand in my application, I started tutoring high school students, self employed. In the summer I ran my own prep sessions for high school students, preparing them for grade 12. In the fall, I took a job as a instructor in a nursing college (this will become very important in my life).

I kept on doing what I was doing, and waited till 2011, hoping MARS will open up again. April of 2011 came and I step in, with everything ready. Medical done again, since it is only valid for 1 year, and I done my previous medical in May 2010. Interview was scheduled as soon as April 1st hit, my Interview was in mid April, it was only a short up date interview. I had a lot of new changes to add to my application, since I worked more and volunteered as well. Helped a lot to have those extra points. However, I wasn't selected in the 2011 year.

At this point I started to reconsider my options. I can keep applying every year, that's no problem for me. But what about my career? I did a lot over the years, and I started to think, maybe I can also do something else, instead of being a instructor at a boring college. I was educated in biological science, of course I am interested in that area. I met many people, nurses, pharmacist, and doctors... etc. I started to think about the Canadian health care system. Each health care professional have their own role, and maybe I should look into those. I decided on pursuing pharmacy. Why did I pick this? Well, my reason was, they are the most accessible of the three(if you want to talk to some one with health care knowledge, you call your local pharmacy), they are expert in drugs, and lastly pharmacy is in the mid of practice expansion, they are getting a lot of new goodies, such as flu shots, meds checks... etc.

Now, I do not have the requirements for pharmacy school, still short of a few courses. I went back to school for 2 semesters and finished 3 courses part time, while working. I applied to pharmacy school, and got into UofT for the year 2012-2016. I will now be on my way to becoming a pharmacist. 

However, I didn't forget my dream in the CF. I send in a new application, this time as ROPT, for pharmacy officer. I applied in 2012 September. Did all my works again, medicals, aptitude, and interview. In the November of 2013, I got my offer from the phone.

It has been a long struggle, I know some people waited longer than I have, but to me 3 year is a long time. 

Overall, the moral of this is that, don't give up. CF will take their sweet time, and eventually, if you are fit for service, you will get in. There are bunch of people who are also fit for service and they are a head of you, wait in your line and be patient. Secondly, don't stop, your life should keep growing, especially if you are young. Look into yourself, look around, you will find something new. Life is full of surprises, and if you keep moving, you will be in a happier place.


----------



## Emilio (13 Nov 2013)

Hey congratulations generalmeng, I'm facing a long wait to.

But your story gives me hope.

Thanks budd.


----------



## UndeadMutation (19 Nov 2013)

Great share! I'm happy that you finally got in the CF.


----------



## generalmeng (26 Nov 2013)

Just an update. My official enrollment will be in January. I will be an odd case, because everyone will start a 2 week course in Aug before their school start. Since I was selected so late, I am likely to start my boot camp before my introduction course. My question now is, since I paid my school tuition already and well I was selected for the 2013-2014 cycle, I am not sure how the reimbursement will work. I will find out in Jan. My advice is, don't go on crazy spending spree yet ha ha. Money might take a while to get in. Also do not quit your current job until CF said you have to.


----------

